# Car Locksmith



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Any know of any in AD or Dubai? I need to get a spare key for my Audi, that isn't going to cost me a mortgage.


----------



## Thinkinghat (Jul 9, 2012)

I have heard there is one in IBN batuta mall in Dubai.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I may be wrong but most cars are quite sophisticated these days as they have electronic ignition. I think a normal locksmith will only be able to produce a copy to open a door, not to turn the engine on.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Minutes - a branch near Geant in Ibn Battuta Mall, and another near Carrefour in MOE.


----------

